# Apple TV mourant ?



## pommeN (10 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis le passage à la dernière version du système (j'ai également fait la mise à jour recommandée par Apple dimanche) mon Apple TV marche vraiment mal : pour le rallumer je dois faire un reset (en cliquant sur deux boutons de la télécommande), et ensuite il est super lent, il met près d'une minute pour réagir à chaque commande. Et lorsque que je met une vidéo en pause, il a beaucoup de mal à reprendre lorsque je veux le relancer...
Avant ça il marchait bien pourtant.
Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire, les derniers posts du forum ne parlent pas de ce genre de problèmes.
Si quelqu'un sait ce qui se passe ou peut m'aider, ça serait fabuleux.
Merci,

N


----------



## cadarik248 (10 Novembre 2009)

j'ai tout mis à jour aujourd'hui, et à part la l'interface de changé, ça marche comme avant.

pas spécialement lent.

bon courage.


----------



## pommeN (12 Novembre 2009)

tu as de la chance, chez moi c'est catastrophique.


----------



## napalmatt (12 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que le disque dur de ton ATV est presque plein ?
C'est vraiment du jour au lendemain que cela est arrivé ? Suite à la MaJ ?


----------



## pommeN (16 Novembre 2009)

non le disque n'était pas saturé et oui c'est arrivé lors de la mise à jour.
Hier j'ai réinitialisé les réglages d'usine et maintenant ça marche... avec la vieille version.
Merci


----------



## napalmatt (16 Novembre 2009)

pommeN a dit:


> non le disque n'était pas saturé et oui c'est arrivé lors de la mise à jour.
> Hier j'ai réinitialisé les réglages d'usine et maintenant ça marche... avec la vieille version.
> Merci


 
Merci pour ton retour. Bon, ceci dit ce n'est pas une très bonne nouvelle si la nouvelle version de l'OS ralentie l'affichage vidéo... Pour ma part ça à l'air de fonctionner sans trop de souci depuis le passage à la 3.0.1, mais j'ai l'impression que l'ATV reste une boiboite capricieuse. Si tu es encore sous garantie, tu peux toujours voir avec Apple.


----------



## pommeN (17 Novembre 2009)

Non, c'est un vieil appareil acheté d'occasion !
Mais l'ancien système me convient très bien, tant que ça marche, je le garde.
Merci pour vos réponses.

N


----------



## Alynpier (12 Mars 2010)

J'ai eu les memes soucis depuis la mise à jour 3 de l'OS. Tout d'abord, la lecture video gèle imperceptiblement, "flashe" parfois (comme un effet de flash en lisant), et depuis quelque temps, la lecture video s'arrete (image fixe) alors que la lecture audio continue. Dans ce cas, l'ATV est planté et pas d'autre solution que de faire Reset, soit à la télécommande, soit en débranchant le secteur.
(ça m'aurait bien plu, un bouton RESET sur l'appareil...)
Le phénomène s'est de plus en plus aggravé, et à l'heure actuelle, c'est devenu quasiment ingérable.
J'ai aussi réinitialisé en réglages d'origine (1.0) et j'avais l'impression que c'était mieux, jusqu'à ce que la lecture replante encore de la meme façon. Aaaaaaaaargh !
J'en viens à mettre en cause un problème matériel (un composant défectueux ou en fin de vie ?). 
Mon ATV est un premier modèle / 40 Go d'avril 2007.
De passage à Paris, je me suis rendu à l'Apple Store, mais sans avoir pris de rendez-vous au préalable, personne ne vous aide; le Genius Bar a une liste d'attente d'au moins 2/3 jours... Y a interet à planifier à l'avance !
Je ramènerai l'appareil à l'occasion, mais en attendant je cherche un autre lecteur multimédia capable de lire sur ma TV mes enregistrements stockés en Divx sur des DD externes.

Une idée ?


----------



## Dad(oo) (15 Mars 2010)

Cette fois ci, il risque bien de "rester définitivement sur une étagère"!


----------



## wayne (15 Mars 2010)

Il faut tenir bon. 
C'est un super produit, il marche tres bien chez moi. avec un ipod touch comme commande l'appleTv fait tout sauf la cuisine. 
Le meilleur (film, jeux...) reste à venir


----------



## pommeN (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

de mon côté, la solution a été de revenir aux réglages d'usine. Je l'ai utilisé ainsi (je l'utilise tous les jours ce petit boîtier !) quelques semaines puis je l'ai enfin mis à jour.
Et, depuis, il fonctionne à merveille avec la dernière version.
Le seul aspect négatif est que le disque dur semble tourner en permanence, même lorsque l'appareil est éteint.


----------



## napalmatt (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Tu veux dire en veille ? 
De mon côté, veille ou pas veille, le boitier est toujours aussi chaud, et le disque ronronne pas mal.
C'est un aspect négatif sachant que ça ne doit pas être bien compliqué de rajouter de la gestion d'énergie dans leur logiciel.


----------



## wayne (16 Mars 2010)

Oui, il est toujours chaud, depuis 3 ans, mais fonctionne. J'ai toujours hésité à couper le fil d'alimentation pour inserer un interrupteur tout con, mais, ... je ne l'ai pas fait.
Qqu'un a essayé ?


----------



## napalmatt (16 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'avais déjà posé la question sur un autre fil, et selon plusieurs retours le fait de couper le disque à la sauvage n'a pas l'air bien mauvais. Il y a quelques temps j'ai fusillé un disque d'ATV mais ça devait être une mauvaise série.


----------

